# Ride on snowblower?



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Someone should make me a ride on snowblower that's 32" wide or so, zero turn, and compact. Then sell it to me cheap!. Anything like that exist- even not cheap? I'm lazy and want to do resi sidewalks and drives with something I can ride on and is fast. I can dream. Don't say use a plow, you can't plow walks. ATV no good either. Does such an animal exist?


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Oooops, I just remembered walker makes a blower attatchment for their mowers, but that and the mower would be $12K easy and I'm not sure I would want to use a mower that expensive for snow (wear and tear). I'd rather have a dedicated snowblower around 5k. I also think the walker blower is 42" which is too wide for 3 foot wide walks.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Bobcat has a snowblower attachment for their mini loader.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

You could put a sulky on a self propelled. Perhaps you might have to do some fabricating work to make one fit.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

RJ lindblom;384483 said:


> You could put a sulky on a self propelled. Perhaps you might have to do some fabricating work to make one fit.


I actually posted about that idea in the fall (great minds think alike!), but I dream of a snowblower as fast and produvtive as a 34" z turn mower (like a phazer or something), that cleans down to the pavement like a single stage snowblower and I can sit on, maybe even in a cab! It has to be desgined for snow removal with hydro drive too. I know, keep dreaming!


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

DaySpring Services;384320 said:


> Bobcat has a snowblower attachment for their mini loader.


Been there, got that, Bobcat 463 with 4 foot wide SB150 snowblower, 2 stage, been doing this since '94. Oh, by the way expect to pay the price of a light pick-up and blade.

I know what your talking about but it won't hang in the fight at that size and price tag you are looking for.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Ah yes, I do 27 resis with snowblowers, shovels, and me. I want a machine to make life easy as pie!


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

seriously though are these projects close together ie reasonable walking distance from each other? The guys have been known to bungee a shovel to the roof and a snow thrower to the space in between the Bobcat's snowblower and the chassis and move short distances. A four place driveway (2 car wide by 2 car long) can be done in about 10 minutes. About a dollar fifty a minute including travel time from the last site, would cover your costs. How would that compare to your charge out for a four place driveway now? ie 5 minute driveway and 5 minute hop cost $15. 10 minute driveway &10 minute hop costs $30. fuel consumption 3/4 gallon per hour.fuel tank range 6 hours before refuelling. machine cost $7200/year 

Bobcat cab is heated and enclosed


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

heather lawn spray;384703 said:


> seriously though are these projects close together ie reasonable walking distance from each other? The guys have been known to bungee a shovel to the roof and a snow thrower to the space in between the Bobcat's snowblower and the chassis and move short distances. A four place driveway (2 car wide by 2 car long) can be done in about 10 minutes. About a dollar fifty a minute including travel time from the last site, would cover your costs. How would that compare to your charge out for a four place driveway now? ie 5 minute driveway and 5 minute hop cost $15. 10 minute driveway &10 minute hop costs $30. fuel consumption 3/4 gallon per hour.fuel tank range 6 hours before refuelling. machine cost $7200/year
> 
> Bobcat cab is heated and enclosed


It's a great idea, but it's too wide (sidewalks are 36" here), plus I'd have to trailer it as you can't drive them on the street and even so it's too far, but only 3 miles end to end.

I'd rather have a super productive machine than an employee. I can pretty much do a 4 place drive and walks in 15 minutes with snowblower, easily, I'm looking for 5-7!!!! Dream.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

lawnboy11;384828 said:


> It's a great idea, but it's too wide (sidewalks are 36" here), plus I'd have to trailer it as you can't drive them on the street and even so it's too far, but only 3 miles end to end.
> 
> I'd rather have a super productive machine than an employee. I can pretty much do a 4 place drive and walks in 15 minutes with snowblower, easily, I'm looking for 5-7!!!! Dream.


I'm not done yet . . .

The 463 can be equipped with narrow tires to keep it to 36"
The SB 150 is available in 36" width
but it is seriously long 9 feet auger to back plate
A good operator can hang 22.5 hours with diesel and caffeine (Feb13-14 2007). try doing that with a walk behind

So don't drive it on the street

A 'dirty ' calculation on your travel time at 3 mph gives you one hour travel time end to end with 27 customers averages 2+ minutes per hop. Its taken us longer to travel across some of our sites than 2+ minutes

this sucker will fit 36" sidewalks

Its a do-able

Can it be made to work on resi scale economically? 'blowing speed' 166 feet per minute. so in a straight line it could cover about 450 square feet in a minute

most of the rest of time is spent manouvering, travelling, set-up


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Interesting, very interesting! I am considering a MT52 or dingo or maybe a 463 like you say for landscape work so that might be awesome. You are the best! Thanks for all your input.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

heather lawn spray;384845 said:


> I'm not done yet . . .
> 
> A good operator can hang 22.5 hours with diesel and caffeine (Feb13-14 2007). try doing that with a walk behind


I've done 24 hours during blizzards with walkbehinds and shovels :crying: . hence the desire to increase efficiency.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

lawnboy11;384895 said:


> I've done 24 hours during blizzards with walkbehinds and shovels :crying: . hence the desire to increase efficiency.


Now

imagine that in an enclosed heated cab


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

heather lawn spray;384901 said:


> Now
> 
> imagine that in an enclosed heated cab


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------

